# problems viewing .mov files - sound but no picture



## ajay1990 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi i am running windows XP professional on a HP Pavilion dv2000 laptop and am trying to view a .mov file.

When i first tried playing it in Quicktime it had an error and said i needed additional codecs so i downloaded divx and VLC (I used to have them but my computer recently had to be reformatted back to factory settings).

Now i can hear the sound and see the subtitles (that were apparently embedded by using a program called submerge) but i can not see the video - all i get is a white background.

When i open it using VLC I can see the video perfectly! But there are no subtitles - which unfortunately i need.

I am pretty good on the computer so i should understand most of what you say although i have no idea about specs and stuff - graphics cards etc.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

First check, since you are using VLC is wether the subtitles are present and not activated or if they're embedded such that VLC can't handle them.

If you right click on the screen as the video is playing do you get a Subtitles Track> menu item or not?


----------



## ajay1990 (Apr 13, 2008)

No i don't get the Subtitles Track menu item.

I thought it was meant to play in Quicktime though x_x


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You'll probably only be able to get it to work fully in Quicktime then. Are you using the latest version? It will often contain the needed codec for playback, especially if it happens to be an H.264 video file.


----------



## ajay1990 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes i am using the latest version. But all i get is like grey subtitles on a white background and the sound.


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Try k-lite codec pack.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

i had the *exact* i converted it to mp4 and all was well.


----------

